# goiania



## chetan04

I m thinking of moving to Goiania
What would be the job opportunity available there?
Any Indian staying in goiania??


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Goiania has many opportunities, just like any large city.

What can you offer?
ie: What are your specialties?


----------

